# Grand Tour of T' North...



## Gavin Bl (Jun 22, 2006)

I've got various parts of northern England that I wouldn't mind seeing, and thought about tying it all together in something a Northern 'Road Trip'.

I really want to see Housesteads fort on the Hadrians Wall, have a days sightseeing in York (and possibly Durham), and maybe the lake district.

I would be travelling up from Sussex and ending up in South Wales about a week later to see family - so I'd really appreciate some suggestions of what to see/do along what would be a big arc going north, west, and then south again.

I'm more into countryside and old buildings than sunbathing and clubbing - and will have two small children in tow.

any suggestions for this 'Grand Tour' - either a route, or individual things to do???

ta very much all

Gav


----------



## Nikkormat (Jun 22, 2006)

Chatsworth in Derbyshire (although maybe not strictly "north") would be worth a visit if you're in the area. Chester is nice too.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 22, 2006)

Definitely go and have a look at Durham.  Being just off the A1 and on the East Coast Main Line it's very easy to get to, and it really is magnificent.







It might not be worth a full day's sightseeing, but you could always head up to Newcastle later on in the day.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 22, 2006)

Whatever you do avoid Blackpool.


----------



## Bomber (Jun 22, 2006)

York is a must in my book, if only to visit The Minster.  Parts of Derbyshire are wonderful and don't forget to get your Oatcakes from North Staffs on the way back   'Ave a good un!!


----------



## chio (Jun 22, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Whatever you do avoid Blackpool.


Don't avoid Blackpool if you've never been there before - it's, shall we say, a _unique_ experience everyone should have at least once


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks so far all - Durham sounds good.

I went to the Peak District last year, so I'll pass on that.

There's this castle on a promontary above a lovely beach in Northumberland I think - is it Castlebeurgh or Almanbeurgh or something? Can anyone identify it from that shabby half-description.

I've been to blackpool, and thoroughly enjoyed it - about 20 years ago. Is the Grand National rollercoaster still there. That was fantastic.

cheers - keep em coming

Gav


----------



## Shirl (Jun 22, 2006)

I was in Blackpool on Wednesday. I had a cup of coffee on the pier and the wind nearly blew my head off. It was freezing too and the poor donkeys were shivering on the beach


----------



## Riff (Jun 22, 2006)

Visit Robin Hood's Bay and Whitby if you get the chance.  If you head to Newcastle, go and visit the the Keep and afterwards have a pint in The Bridge Hotel over the road - I _think _they allow kids in.


----------



## janeb (Jun 23, 2006)

I think the castle you want is Bamburgh, just up the coast from Seahouses (which is also great and from there you can get a boat out to the Farne Islands - highly recommended, still loads of puffins there at the moment).  Bamburgh Castle looks great but is a bit crap inside tbh.  

I'd say go to Seahouses, out to the Farne Islands, admire Bamburgh Castle from the outside from the beach (where they filmed loads of Robin of Sherwood btw) and then head to Craster.  Enjoy the smoked kippers and then walk about a mile along the coast to Dunstanbrugh Castle - very ruined and atmospheric.  If you have time, then head over to Lindesfarne across the tidal causeway and have a look at that - really interesting and the abbey is also good.  but watch out for the tides - those baskets on poles are for people who get stranded on the causeway to get into rather than drowning and pretty much every year people do have to use them!

The beaches on the Northumberland Coast are amazing, my favourite in England, not least because they are usually pretty quiet and great for walking for miles on.


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 8, 2006)

Visit Robin Hood's Bay and Whitby if you get the chance.
At the bottom of the steps leading up to the Abbey is a smoke house, it is still the same as it was in the 1500's, the smell wll draw you in, and the smokies are amazing.
You can take a boat trip around the bay, and catch crabs with the kids, has the best fish by far.
It has some great boats, and is so scenic, packed with history, I will be going to visit again soon


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 8, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Do avoid Blackpool. never experience once



Ok, so I chopped a few words out.
Scarborough, yorkshire is so much better.


----------



## snouty warthog (Jul 9, 2006)

I reckon, if you are heading up the East coast, go and have a look at the Angel of the North, just outside Gateshead in Newcastle... I have been meaning to visit that myself for a while... and it should easily fit on the itinery of a road trip.

Yorkshire Sculpture Park is worth a visit, very scenic and some good stuff there by Henry Moore, Anthony Gormley etc...

and the B of the Bang in Manchester is Britain's largest outdoor sculpture, if you are heading down this way! of course, this itinery depends a lot on if you are a sculpturehead or not! ...however Yorkshire Sculpture Park would be worth a visit even if you aren't, it's a beautiful place...


----------



## Geoff Collier (Jul 9, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> York is a must in my book, if only to visit The Minster.  Parts of Derbyshire are wonderful and don't forget to get your Oatcakes from North Staffs on the way back   'Ave a good un!!



The oatcakes are definitely worth trying, although North Staffs is not in the North. The north starts at the Cheshire border imho but you can still buy them there. In fact, I've found them in Ilkley too, which is a lovely place. Especially if you like charity shops, bread from Betty's, or scenery from Heartbeat


----------

